# Garantie für Poison Rahmen vor Insolvenz



## M-70524 (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo Daniel,

bei meinem 2011er Graphite Carbon Rahmen ist eine Flaschenhalter-Öse heraus gebrochen. 
(Es war ein Blackburn Slick Flaschenhalter mit einer 0,5l r2-bike Flasche montiert. Ich verwende ausschließlich 0,5l Flaschen)

Ich habe ihn zu Poison eingeschickt: Der Rahmen ist angeblich nicht reparaturfähig und wird nicht durch die 6-Jahres-Rahmenbruch-Garantie abgedeckt. 

Warum? Sind alle Garantieansprüche der "alten" Rahmen jetzt erlöschen? 

Viele Grüße,
Robin


----------



## Schildbürger (6. Juli 2014)

Hast du Poison mal gefragt wegen der 6jahres Garantie?
Wenn eine Flaschenhalteröse rausbricht fällt das meiner Meinung nach nicht unter die Garantie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (7. Juli 2014)

M-70524 schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel,
> 
> bei meinem 2011er Graphite Carbon Rahmen ist eine Flaschenhalter-Öse heraus gebrochen.
> (Es war ein Blackburn Slick Flaschenhalter mit einer 0,5l r2-bike Flasche montiert. Ich verwende ausschließlich 0,5l Flaschen)
> ...




tja, die haben sich sauber aus der leistung rausgezogen. insolvenz angemeldet und durchgezogen. bude etc. verkauft und alles läuft im prinzip wieder mit den alten leuten weiter..... so ist man fein raus, weil man die garantie/kulanzansprüche nicht mit übernommen hat.....





Reklamationshinweise für Teikotec-Kunden

Am 15.01.2013 hat die neu gegründete Firma Poison Bikes GmbH unter der Geschäftsführung von Herrn Hans Werner Theisen die Markenrechte, Inventar und einen Großteil des Lagerbestandes von der insolventen Firma Teikotec Bike-Trading GmbH übernommen. Nicht übernommen wurden Ansprüche auf Gewährleistung, Crash Replacement und Rahmengarantie gegenüber den Kunden der Teikotec Bike-Trading GmbH.

Was bedeutet das für Kunden der Teikotec Bike-Trading GmbH?

Die Poison Bikes GmbH ist bemüht, bei berechtigten Ansprüchen auf Gewährleistung, Crash Replacment und Rahmengarantie eine kundenorientierte Lösung zu finden. Dies wurde bereits während der Phase der vorläufigen Insolvenz der Teikotec Bike-Trading GmbH durchgeführt. Dennoch kann es im Einzelfall dazu führen, dass eine berechtigte Reklamation gegenüber der Teikotec Bike-Trading GmbH im Rahmen einer freiwilligen Übernahme durch die Poison Bikes GmbH nicht zur Zufriedenheit des Kunden abgewickelt werden kann.

Dies kann z.B. daran liegen, dass zum einen nur ein Teil des alten Lagerbestandes durch die Poison Bikes GmbH übernommen wurde, oder zum anderen bestimmte Teile nicht kurz- und mittelfristig nachbestellen werden können oder sogar auf Dauer gar nicht mehr lieferbar sind.

Doch statt nun herumzuspekulieren, was wie geht, möchten wir Dich bitten, die Hinweise unter dem Menüpunkt Reklamation zu berücksichtigen und mit uns Kontakt aufzunehmen.

Wir tun unser Bestmögliches, um eine Lösung für Dich zu finden!

http://www.poison-bikes.de/poison/Service/Reklamation/




*Am 15. Januar 2013 hat die neugegründete Firma Poison Bikes GmbH unter der Geschäftsführung von Hans Werner Theisen die Markenrechte, Inventar und einen Großteil des Lagerbestandes von der insolventen Firma Teikotec Bike-Trading GmbH übernommen. Die Produktion von Fahrrädern und Laufrädern der Traditionsmarke Poison »Custom made in Germany« würde am selben Standort weitergeführt, so die Meldung aus Nickenich...*

Für ihre Rahmen-Kits, Komplettbikes und Laufräder bietet Poison Bikes - wie schon bei Teikotec - neben der 24-monatigen gesetzlichen Gewährleistung ein zusätzliches 36 -monatiges Crash Replacement und eine 6-Jahresgarantie bei Rahmenbruch an. Für Gewährleistungs- und Garantiefälle, die noch Teikotec betreffen, würde man im Einzelfall eine Lösung im Sinne des Kunden anstreben, erklärt Theisen, Poison arbeite nicht mehr mit allen Teikotec-Lieferanten zusammen.
Die aktuellen 2013er Modelle würden in Kürze auf der Website veröffentlicht, kündigt der Hersteller an. Bis Ende Februar 2013 läuft noch eine Treueaktion.


und von teikotec/poison selbst:


29.01.2013
*Reklamationshinweise für Teikotec-Kunden *
Am 15.01.2013 hat die neu gegründete Firma Poison Bikes GmbH unter der Geschäftsführung von Herrn Hans Werner Theisen die Markenrechte, Inventar und einen Großteil des Lagerbestandes von der insolventen Firma Teikotec Bike-Trading GmbH übernommen. Nicht übernommen wurden Ansprüche auf Gewährleistung, Crash Replacement und Rahmengarantie gegenüber den Kunden der Teikotec Bike-Trading GmbH.

*Was bedeutet das für Kunden der Teikotec Bike-Trading GmbH?*

Die Poison Bikes GmbH ist bemüht, bei berechtigten Ansprüchen auf Gewährleistung, Crash Replacment und Rahmengarantie eine kundenorientierte Lösung zu finden. Dies wurde bereits während der Phase der vorläufigen Insolvenz der Teikotec Bike-Trading GmbH durchgeführt. Dennoch kann es im Einzelfall dazu führen, dass eine berechtigte Reklamation gegenüber der Teikotec Bike-Trading GmbH im Rahmen einer freiwilligen Übernahme durch die Poison Bikes GmbH nicht zur Zufriedenheit des Kunden abgewickelt werden kann.

Dies kann z.B. daran liegen, dass zum einen nur ein Teil des alten Lagerbestandes durch die Poison Bikes GmbH übernommen wurde, oder zum anderen bestimmte Teile nicht kurz- und mittelfristig nachbestellen werden können oder sogar auf Dauer gar nicht mehr lieferbar sind.







sauber sauber herr theisen..............................


----------



## M-70524 (7. Juli 2014)

Der Rahmen war wohl etwas zu dünn an dieser Stelle - das Problem trat auch schon bei einem Bekannten von mir auf. 

Bezüglich der Garantie sieht es so aus, als ob man da keine Chance hat. Auch nicht mit Rechtsanwalt.
Was mich daran am meisten ärgert ist, dass das gleiche mit einem neuen Poison wieder passieren kann. Da kann man als Hersteller natürlich 6 Jahre Garantie geben, wenn der Laden alle 3 Jahre neu gegründet wird.


----------



## saturno (8. Juli 2014)

die haben da keine skrupell. hauptsache verkauft, ist doch egal was mit dem kunden passiert, die kohle haben sie ja. und der bisherige inhaber ist nach wie vor der chef, nur hat man ne neue bezeichnung für die firma gewählt. und alle gläubiger schauen in die röhre.


schilder den fall doch mal der bike oder dem bike magazin........ ein negativer bericht bei denen ist das beste für den "umsatz"


----------



## DonWutz (20. Juli 2014)

Solch ein Rahmen ist sehr wohl reparabel.
Schau dir die Bilder im Link an.
Ist zwar ein Cannondale aber es wurde 1a repariert und hält noch heute.
http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/2013/05/30/lochfras-am-cannondale/

Wenn du günstigen Ersatz suchst, gibts da etwas direkt aus China.
http://www.flyxii.com/products.asp?menuid=353


----------



## M-70524 (21. Juli 2014)

Das Cannondale sieht ja super aus - ich glaube Poison hat das nicht drauf, oder gar kein Interesse daran.
Flyxii kenne ich - aber würdest du dort ein Rahmen für ein möglichst zuverlässiges Wettkampfrad kaufen?


----------



## DonWutz (21. Juli 2014)

Poison selbst hat doch gar keine Möglichkeit dies selbst zu reparieren.


----------



## M-70524 (13. Juli 2015)

Auch wenn es schon ein paar Tage her ist: 
Ich habe meinen Poison Rahmen bei Reset Racing reparieren lassen und Poison die Rechnung geschickt. Das hat dann funktioniert. Einziger Kritikpunkt:  Man muss Reset direkt zahlen und etwas Geduld bei der Erstattung bei Poison mitbringen.


----------

